# Ice Conditions Forum Is Back!



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We have opened up the ice conditions forum for the new ice season.
Please only report ice conditions here.
Fishing reports should be posted in the normal Fishing Reports Forum.
Feel free to report any ice conditions that you are aware of.

The reservoirs can't be kept in alphabetical order so you may have to scroll the page down to find the places that you are looking for.

This forum was well received last year and I hope it will be a good asset again this year. With everyone's input, it will be very helpful.


----------



## CBR (Sep 12, 2007)

Any reports? I should have some by monday as this weekend is a fishing weekend!


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*Ice Safety*

Ice safety information is important and should stay at the top of this Forum.

Minnesota Department of Natural Resources has a good web-site.

http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/safety/ice/index.html


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I like that you guys have last years ice conditions thread in there. It got me poking around comparing and it seems like just about everywhere had safe ice by mid to late Dec last year. We are running a little behind this year


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Careful out there everybody. Watched a little girl go through the ice in the middle of a community pond yesterday. She was okay, but very cold and very wet.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

billybob said:


> Careful out there everybody. Watched a little girl go through the ice in the middle of a community pond yesterday. She was okay, but very cold and very wet.


Which Pond was it?


----------



## Big Tiger (Jan 7, 2012)

10"TO12" AT EAST CANYON 1/20/2013


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Tibble fork has more good ice than it looks like from the road
any fish you find are small


----------

